# Reward For 100% Working Ics On Mesmerize



## i4get75

Please see https://www.facebook...msungmesmerize/ for details. Just started this and there is already a $30 reward.

Please spread the word.


----------



## i4get75

Reserved for things that need work:

Calendar does not sync
camera/camcorder
video playback
USB mass storage
signal strength bars
reboot recovery (have to use 3-finger method to get into recovery)


----------



## nuclearemp

whats the point when others will release it anyways?

You are basically asking for a full release which if it could be done now, would have been done already.

all this would do is hinder the need for devs to work together as they would only want the "reward" for themselves.


----------



## i4get75

nuclearemp said:


> whats the point when others will release it anyways?
> 
> You are basically asking for a full release which if it could be done now, would have been done already.
> 
> all this would do is hinder the need for devs to work together as they would only want the "reward" for themselves.


They can split the reward for all I care. Dev's work their asses off and don't get anything in return. It's win/win. It gives the Dev's a little in return for working so hard and not feeling like people are ungrateful for all their work and it gives a little incentive to get the job done better and more complete.

If you don't like the idea you don't have to participate. Make sure to unsubscribe this topic on your way out.


----------



## scottpole

i4get75 said:


> They can split the reward for all I care. Dev's work their asses off and don't get anything in return. It's win/win. It gives the Dev's a little in return for working so hard and not feeling like people are ungrateful for all their work and it gives a little incentive to get the job done better and more complete.
> 
> If you don't like the idea you don't have to participate. Make sure to unsubscribe this topic on your way out.


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar

Wouldn't it be just as easy to donate to jt since we all know that's where a fully working ROM will come from anyway?


----------



## nunyazz

Why not just donate to the main dev's and let them do their thing. Trying to bribe them with $20 would probably just piss them off.


----------



## i4get75

nunyazz said:


> Why not just donate to the main dev's and let them do their thing. Trying to bribe them with 20 would probably just piss them off.


That is the idea of the donation. It spurs interest so more people will work on it. To say that one person WILL be the one to do it is a little closed minded. Besides, if he does, he'll get the money, if jot he won't.


----------



## i4get75

nunyazz said:


> Why not just donate to the main dev's and let them do their thing. Trying to bribe them with 20 would probably just piss them off.


I'm not bribing anyone. $20 is just the first two donations. More will come. If they don't want the money they don't have to take it. They are doing the work anyway, they should get rewarded for what they do. They get enough people complaining that its not done right or not being done fast enough and they work for free. I'm sure getting a little money for their hard work will not piss them off.


----------



## sneader

i4get75 said:


> They can split the reward for all I care. Dev's work their asses off and don't get anything in return. It's win/win. It gives the Dev's a little in return for working so hard and not feeling like people are ungrateful for all their work and it gives a little incentive to get the job done better and more complete.
> 
> If you don't like the idea you don't have to participate. Make sure to unsubscribe this topic on your way out.


+1

- Scott


----------



## GcDm2010

Most developers have full time jobs, families to feed, and a life beyond the computer. They devote extra time to the ROM that could be spent somewhere else, and then sometimes get mean comments from jerks who don't like the speed of releases, or the slight annoyances that sometimes come with a custom ROM. What's wrong with a few extra bucks from the users to developers? I think it's a far better deal than buying iOS updates and watching it vanish into Apple's big stack of cash.

And, this is America, spend your cash however you please.


----------



## i4get75

GcDm2010 said:


> Most developers have full time jobs, families to feed, and a life beyond the computer. They devote extra time to the ROM that could be spent somewhere else, and then sometimes get mean comments from jerks who don't like the speed of releases, or the slight annoyances that sometimes come with a custom ROM. What's wrong with a few extra bucks from the users to developers? I think it's a far better deal than buying iOS updates and watching it vanish into Apple's big stack of cash.
> 
> And, this is America, spend your cash however you please.


Thank you! Finally someone else that wants to show support to the dev's


----------



## mcgleevn

How does one determine a rom is 100%? I've never had a rom that works 100%...


----------



## i4get75

mcgleevn said:


> How does one determine a rom is 100%? I've never had a rom that works 100%...


I've had many that work 100%. Looking in the forums I see many that say "What doesn't work? Nothing!" I just love the amount of negative people on here. Grow up y'all!


----------



## akellar

So if jt does all the work and someone else comes in at the last minute and fixes one thing to make it '100%'	you are going to give them the bounty? Just donate to jt already. Anything anyone else does at this point world be based off the work he's already done anyway. It's not narrow minded, name another dev creating original content for this phone besides sbrissen.


----------



## nunyazz

i4get75 said:


> I just love the amount of negative people on here. Grow up y'all!


People need to 'grow up' because they don't agree with your idea? That's rich.
I donate regularly to many devs and this website. But I donate for the time and effort that they give to the community. I don't give with conditions on my money... You are basically saying, I'll donate money, but you have to do what I want you to do.


----------



## i4get75

Reward is there. If you don't agree with it don't post. As I said before, don't forget the unsubscribe button on your way out.


----------



## nunyazz

I can post where I want. Anything else?


----------



## i4get75

nunyazz said:


> I can post where I want. Anything else?


Yes you can, but it would be much appreciated if you would be 12yrs old somewhere else.


----------



## nunyazz

"Greg Pfaff Wow...they are really giving me a lot of shit on Rootzwiki for this. Why are there so many negative people in the world?" 

You are the one that needs to 'grow up'.


----------



## i4get75

nunyazz said:


> You are the one that needs to 'grow up'.


Don't forget


----------



## nunyazz

*I donate regularly to many devs and this website. But I donate for the time and effort that they give to the community. I don't give with conditions on my money... You are basically saying, I'll donate money, but you have to do what I want you to do. *

Still haven't seen an intelligent response to my statement. Or is it just going to be.... "Grow up if you don't agree with me" ?


----------



## i4get75

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:11334]


----------



## nunyazz

... figured as much.


----------



## i4get75

So far there is $30 that wouldn't have been raised in the first place because of my post. Either way, they will be getting money that they wouldn't have gotten in the first place. I don't know of any DEV that would have a problem with getting a little extra money. Bottom line is, if you don't agree with it....then drop it. This is between the people who want to join in and put some money up for a working ROM and the DEV(s) that work on it. It doesn't involve you so stop being an tushy.


----------



## nuclearemp

so instead of donating directly to the devs, are we to donate to you and then trust you to give the dev (who you feel) makes it 100%?

As far as I know, "MOST" devs don't do it for the money. Usually the dev is doing it for themselves and they like to share their work. Devs appreciate donations but most don't expect it. I think (this is my own opinion) that devs probably like patience more than pressure to get things done, Like its been said already if you really want to show support just donate to the dev you feel is most capable of completing the task at hand (which usually won't be just one dev anyways.

I don't mean to crash your fundraiser but there is ways that work and ways that don't.

Hey just send Enyo your 20$ and he should have a "everything works" version for you in about 2-60 days..... Peace Out


----------



## i4get75

nuclearemp said:


> so instead of donating directly to the devs, are we to donate to you and then trust you to give the dev (who you feel) makes it 100%?
> 
> As far as I know, "MOST" devs don't do it for the money. Usually the dev is doing it for themselves and they like to share their work. Devs appreciate donations but most don't expect it. I think (this is my own opinion) that devs probably like patience more than pressure to get things done, Like its been said already if you really want to show support just donate to the dev you feel is most capable of completing the task at hand (which usually won't be just one dev anyways.
> 
> I don't mean to crash your fundraiser but there is ways that work and ways that don't.
> 
> Hey just send Enyo your 20$ and he should have a "everything works" version for you in about 2-60 days..... Peace Out


Oh no..I'm not taking donations...I don't want anyones money. This will go directly to the DEV(s).


----------



## nuclearemp

Does it not go to you first?


----------



## i4get75

nuclearemp said:


> Does it not go to you first?


No, I'm not taking up money. Each person will send to the DEV. I'm pretty much asking for people to commit to donating. I don't know if you are familiar with the Samsung Mesmerize group on Facebook or not but the majority of us realize what frustrations Dev's go through with ungrateful people asking all the time when something is going to be done or why things aren't working and getting really mad at the Dev. We just want to try and give back to all the hard work that is going to go into porting ICS to the Mez. I really don't see why people are having such a problem with this but the fact remains, it's between the people wanting to donate and the Dev's. All this other bickering is useless.


----------



## jpaulwaite

Wooooow.
Let me repeat that: *Wooooow.*

I ashamed of you people. 
Seriously, it seems like some people will fight about anything. What I see here is a person that is trying to raise money as a way of saying thank you to to some other people for helping to bring more people something they all want.

At what point in that statement do any of you see any reason to disagree? Do you always have to have an opinion? Do you think because you bought a bumper sticker and shot a dev 5 bucks that you condemn someone for making ANY effort to show their appreciation to ANY developer in ANY manner? I'd be f*ckin thrilled if I got a thank you note/card/email/post with NO MONEY in it. Simply being acknowledged in a positive manner is more than alot of you turds are even willing to give. There is no entitlement to you, the user. We, the developers, owe you, the non-contributing phone owner, zip, ziltch, nada, nothing, ZE-FRICKIN-RO. We do, however, give our work away, and we appreciate ANY AND ALL attempts at being thanked.

Do you people see developers falling out of the sky? I can think of about 8 per 10,000 users that release anything worth a damn. Do any of youuuuuuuu people contribute? Do any of you mealy-mouth malcontents do ANYTHING to further this community?

Granted, Greg could have made it just about the work thats being done anyway, but if he wants to get people together to donate when the rom gets to DAILY DRIVER 100% who the hell cares? Don't mince words, you people know what he means.

My credentials are unquestionable. I've sent money to dfgas, jt, rootzwiki, a phone to sbrissen so mes users could get TSM roms and I DO THIS FOR FREE. Can any of you say the same? Put up or shut up.


----------



## larryp1962

Ive been on this site for about 3 months now. I came because i had a problem with my showcase.The people on here helped me and im very grateful.

The developers dont ask us for anything for all the time and effort they put into this. I made a small donation (wished i could afford to donate more).

I first read this post and was like wth? and was thinking dude! (why dont you get ics working 100% yourself!)

But i think 14get75 is just trying to encourage people to donate if they can.

If it wasnt for these guys we would have alot of broke phones.

have nice day!!

P.S.:Lets keep our personalities out of the way......


----------



## puk3n

i4get75 said:


> They can split the reward for all I care. Dev's work their asses off and don't get anything in return. It's win/win. It gives the Dev's a little in return for working so hard and not feeling like people are ungrateful for all their work and it gives a little incentive to get the job done better and more complete.
> 
> If you don't like the idea you don't have to participate. Make sure to unsubscribe this topic on your way out.


t.watson says: +1


----------



## i4get75

Thanks guys! For those of you that don't agree with the way I'm doing this a challenge each of you, art the end of this "reward" I better see a donation from each of you in the amount of the average donation to the Dev of your choice. If you're not going to support equally then you should not come on here and down those who want to help whether you agree with the way we are doing it or not.


----------



## remicks

Retarded topic is retarded.

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jpaulwaite

remicks said:


> Retarded topic is retarded.
> 
> Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


Thanks for that lesson in grammar, slick.


----------



## nunyazz

I have donated to those devs and more multiple times, this is not donating money, It is giving with strings attached. If you want to donate, just donate. Don't put conditions on the money. That's what this is.


----------



## nuclearemp

I think the OP and his followers seem to have forgotten that he called it a reward and not a donation.

do·na·tion 
[doh-*ney*-sh"uh"n]- noun1. act or instance of presenting something as a gift, grant, or contribution2. gift, as to a fund; contribution

When offering a reward for specific terms (100% working) is not compensating for work that devs are doing at the moment but when done.

You should change the thread to : Help support the devs with a community raised donation.


----------



## i4get75

Donations - Saying thanks for doing what you do
Reward - Saying thanks for working hard to deliver a "product"
With those two things in mind....I want a working ICS on my phone therefore I started this. If I wanted my yard mowed I wouldn't pay someone that came over and did half of it would I? Fact is whatever money comes from this is money that would not have been given in the first place. Stop putting your own beliefs on this subject. It is what it is and it will not change. If you feel that we should be donating for work so far...THEN GO DONATE and stay out of here. When a fully working ICS is done the money will be gladly given. If for some reason it's not I'm sure the Dev's will continue receiving a few donations here and there and people will still complain that things aren't being delivered on time or things are broken. People are ungrateful and immature and that's not going to change. Be content with the fact that I'm raising money for the Dev's that they would not normally have gotten. Stop wasting my time and everyone elses. If you don't agree go the hell on and quit being a dick. Damn.

_edited for spelling_


----------



## nunyazz

Why don't you ask a dev (say JT) if he likes this idea?

p.s. ... I already have.


----------



## i4get75

nunyazz said:


> Why don't you ask a dev (say JT) if he likes this idea?
> 
> p.s. ... I already have.


I guess we will see when JT puts this out if he takes the money or not. I'm guessing he will.


----------



## nuclearemp

i4get75 said:


> Donations - Saying thanks for doing what you do
> Reward - Saying thanks for working hard to deliver a "product"
> With those two things in mind....I want a working ICS on my phone therefore I started this. If I wanted my yard mowed I wouldn't pay someone that came over and did half of it would I? Fact is whatever money comes from this is money that would not have been given in the first place. Stop putting your own beliefs on this subject. It is what it is and it will not change. If you feel that we should be donating for work so far...THEN GO DONATE and stay out of here. When a fully working ICS is done the money will be gladly given. If for some reason it's not I'm sure the Dev's will continue receiving a few donations here and there and people will still complain that things aren't being delivered on time or things are broken. People are ungrateful and immature and that's not going to change. Be content with the fact that I'm raising money for the Dev's that they would not normally have gotten. Stop wasting my time and everyone elses. If you don't agree go the hell on and quit being a dick. Damn.
> 
> _edited for spelling_


WOW!!! name calling now huh? who's the dick in this thread? hmmmm I guess it would be the one comparing the devs (NOT WORKING FOR YOU) to a hired landscaper. I guess we will just see how much of this PROMISED money gets to a dev. :dickhead out:


----------



## jpaulwaite

Enough. Mod informed.


----------



## ro6666lt

thread locked. read the part about posts in my signature.


----------

